# NEW ORCA '07...more pics!



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

New bikes come with drool bibs incorporated.....


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow. The paint job is sick! Too bad I cannot affort it. I did order my '07 Onix thought...


----------



## Pauly13CC (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone have any pics of the 07 Onix or Opal?


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ I do. The paint job of the '07 Onix will be the same like the '06. Take a look at a few threads below in the Orbea forum and you will see a couple of pics of the '07 Opal.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks like I will be waiting for the arrival of the 2007 Orcas before I pull the trigger on an Orbea. Now, if they only came in red also. Sounds like it is going to be white, blue, copper, or orange. I'll be getting the white or blue one I guess. It sucks to have to wait.


----------



## Pauly13CC (Aug 1, 2006)

I spoke to an LBS who said that they will be only available in black and white until at least the end of 2006. At that point, the other colors will likely be available.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Those are looking very nice. I'm not so sure about the copper one. I'd love one in red, but alas, I'll have to stick with my '05 Orca in red and yellow.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, that is what Orbea has been saying to me via e-mail. The white one will be the first one available, then the blue, copper, and orange will be released a while later. I am fine with the white one because white and black goes with almost anything.


----------



## drumdog (Feb 26, 2006)

*New Orca '07*

Has anyone heard anything about weight for the new Orca?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

We're only a month away...uggh! I'm surprised their website haven't even given a clue, they sure don't know how to create "anticipation" thru marketing.

Corsaire


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

They have created tons of anticipation through marketing already. Look at all of us salivating over it right now. They are probably worried that their supply will not be able to meet the demand. That would be terrible for customer service and it might have people that want to own Orbeas looking somewhere else and developing some other type of brand loyalty. I know I cannot find a 2006 54 cm Orca or Opal at my local dealer for a test ride and they have 6 separate shops in the area. Am I disappointed, Yep. However, I think I can wait until the 2007 line comes out. Problem is that I might just have to order the bike without ever getting a test ride on it. I'll have to wait and see what my LBS says about that matter. Another problem is that I do not know if the 54 or 51 is the right size for me.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Warning! I advise you strongly to test ride before ordering. Orbea sizes: the 54cm is more like a 55-56 in other brands like Bianchi for example.
And the 51cm is the equivalent of a 53cm.

I own a 51 Orbea which is the same dimesions of a 53cm in a Bianchi!

Corsaire


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am hoping that the shop will be able to take my dimensions and figure out what size bike I need. Currently, I ride a 20 year old 55 cm Italian frame, but it is too big for me. I got it when I was 14, with the thought that I would grow into it, but I still have extra seatpost length in the seat tube. I think that a 53 cm would be more my size since I have a 30 inch inseam and I am just a little over 5' 8". Don't worry, before I drop this kind of cash, I will be sure to get the right size frame, stem, handlebars, etc. I am really looking forward to a new, super light bike, with indexed shifting. Only problem will be figuring out how everything works.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm just aboout you stats: 5'8", 30.5 inseam and the Orbea 51 cm size fitted me nicely.
Good luck!
Corsaire


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Corsaire,

I sent you a PM (Private Message).


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

drumdog said:


> Has anyone heard anything about weight for the new Orca?


Weight for the new orca will be 955 grams just for the frame and 1425 grams for the frame and fork. I got the new catalog today while I was ordering my 2006 Opal in red.


----------



## drumdog (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks. The 2006 was 1485 according to the website so they've trimmed a little weight off. The other bike I've been eyeing is the Giant TCR Advanced; it weights in at 0.26 lb lighter than the new Orbea but I sure like the look of the Orca!


----------

